# Landscape



## Mike Lamb (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2012)

I really love it. You've got great lines and patterns here, billowing soft slouds, harsh dark (fire?) ground effect and leading lines of the freshly planted feild. :thumbup:


----------



## Desi (May 24, 2012)

nice


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 24, 2012)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Mike Lamb (May 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 24, 2012)

Excellent shot! lOve the clouds!


----------



## pgriz (May 24, 2012)

Very dramatic composition.  Definitely wall picture material.  Like your framing and positioning.  So were those clouds coming at you?  Because it seems tha there was severe weather down below them.


----------



## Berter (May 24, 2012)

Excellent capture!


----------



## BlackSheep (May 24, 2012)

Wow, nice shot!


----------



## MWG (May 24, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Compaq (May 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## bunny99123 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful...maybe feel like I was in Lubbock, TX again!


----------



## jfrabat (May 25, 2012)

VERY NICE!


----------



## AlanE (May 25, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> Beautiful...maybe feel like I was in Lubbock, TX again!


 True on both counts


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Trever. Great photo.


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2012)

Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the Month
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...may-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread-4.html


----------



## Markw (Jun 1, 2012)

One of these months, I'll make it to the nomination table!  Nice going, and great photo!

Mark


----------



## xyphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice. I like it a lot. It's about the right time at the right place with right camera in right photographer's hand.


----------



## JasonB (Jun 2, 2012)

I like it!!!!!!!


----------

